# 2006 Ford F350 Powerstroke



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm thinking about replacing my current Ford F250 PSD tow vehicle. Has anyone heard if the current 2006 Ford 6.0 diesels are more reliable that the earlier 2003/2004 models. Does anyone know what changes they made to make them more reliable.

I have not heard anything negative but, wanted to ask for input given the importance of the decision.

I do know that I will not need my Prodigy since it has a built in brake controller, but that is another topic.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Okay, let me get this straight.

You have what most of us would consider a great tv already. Now your looking for an 06. Must be nice. I'll admit it, ... I'm jealous.









Good luck with the seearch. I look forward to reading everyone's posts on this subject.

Mike


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Totally jealous here!

I know a few people that own the '05, and so far love them. That was what I was buying myself, but ended up opting for the F150 instead due to it being my everyday vehicle.

Good luck!


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

I don't know about the 06 but I am VERY satisfied with my 05. Much of the time towing is in the mountains and it is GREAT compared to gas. No problems with it at all so far. About half of the milage I have on the truck has been towing, either Outback or horse trailer.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes. From what i have been told the 04's had problems. I am a dodge man but lots of my friends have fords. They all say the 05/06 was way better. Somthing to do with the computer and the transmission. One of the thing they all talk about is not to put a boost controler on it, if you do it needs to be the banks. I think the others cause trans problems. I am sure you will love the new truck


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm still trying to decide what to do. I have had too many problems with the 6.0 PSD. I really like driving the truck, but the engine is not as reliable as the older 7.3 PSD. It is too bad they stopped making the 7.3.

I'm just hoping they have made improvements to the '06 model.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

A repeat of my 1/24/06 post follows. As of today ... 4/30/06 ... I have not had any issues with my 05. On one occasion I did have a fellow camper at a camp site inquire about the turbo acting up. I beleieve he had an 03/04 model that he had an issue with.

Mike

Posted on: Jan 24 2006, 05:12 PM

Member

Group: Members
Posts: 105
Joined: 28-May 05
From: Huntington Beach, CA
Member No.: 1120

VERY pleased with my 05 which I've had for 12 months. (See signature)

Not 1 problem with it.

Mike


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I've had two problems with mine one of which was the dealer's fault. They changed the fuel filter and didn't line the frame rail filter up correctly so the secondary fuel pump wouldn't run. The second problem was my a/c fan squirrel cage went out on a recent trip. Couldn't get anyone to fix it for several days and since I was traveling I repaired it myself. $21 and about a hour and a half. Nothing sour enough to turn me off from it yet and it pulls my tt like it's nothing. I guess it is nothing for a truck that's rated to tow 15,000 lbs.


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

I have an 06 with 10,000 miles on it and it runs great so far. All that I have read about the powerstrokes is that they have gotten better with time, I mean each year! Are you upgrading to a larger Outback that you need the 350? that 250 can pull quite a bit already! Good luck with the decision!

Maverick


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Good luck with your decision. 
When I decided to trade the f-150 I hemmed and hawed over a PSD or 6.8 V10. Ended up with the 6.8 V10. The v10 has an enourmous amount of power. More than I ever could have expected. Additionally, I have not expirienced the gas guzzling affect others mentioned I may with the V10. Best truck I've ever owned. I'm sold on the V10's


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Check out the following links I found a few weeks ago. They give some information on the new 6.4L twin turbo diesel that is supposed to replace the current powerstroke in the 07 Superdutys which will be available in January of 07. The engine is impressive but I don't care for the grill and front end on the truck that edmunds has pictures of.

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Featu...rticleId=109864

http://www.ford-trucks.com/lc/lc.php?actio...PowerStroke.ppt


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Looking for a new Ford?? Anyone can get "X-plan" pricing. Ford has a program where all you have to do is purchase some ford stock (ticker "F") and send an e-mail to [email protected]

you can get (1) pin a year, and each pin is good for a year.

(no limit to the amout of shares you must own, I enrolled with a purchase of 25 shares)


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

maverick said:


> I have an 06 with 10,000 miles on it and it runs great so far. All that I have read about the powerstrokes is that they have gotten better with time, I mean each year! Are you upgrading to a larger Outback that you need the 350? that 250 can pull quite a bit already! Good luck with the decision!
> 
> Maverick
> [snapback]106146[/snapback]​


I do not need the F350 to tow my TT or boat. I do want a long box but, I could have used the extra carrying capacity in the past.

My big fear, Ford has not fixed the 6.0 PSD problems of 2003/2004. I have 40k on mine now and fear if I go for another I will experience the same or similar problems.

Now for 2007 Ford is changing the PSD again, making a 6.4 ltr. I think I will want to steer clear of it for a few years too. Plus, the truck looks more like the current F150.


----------



## Mike Breul (Mar 28, 2006)

FYI, I have almost 5,000 miles on my 2005 F-250 crew cab, short bed with diesel 6.0. I have kept close track of my mileage since pruchase. I am consistently 16-17 mpg not towing and have only done a couple trips towing and got a little better than 11 mpg with the 29FBHS.

Mike


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Currently I can get 19 if I'm on a long trip and drive normal, not towing. Otherwise, I average about 15 in the city driving to and from work.


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

My son-in-law was a service manager for a large Ford dealership for several years and is now the Parts Manager. Just this week he stated that he has never seen so many turbos having to be replaced with the 6.0. He feels the 7.3 is a better motor. IMHO stick with your present truck. If you have to buy a new Ford, get a new Mustang GT convertible and CRUISE!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I made up my mind and picked up my new F350 4x4 crewcab PS diesel on Wednesday. I went ahead and got the bumper to bumper warranty that covers it to 75k for 5 years. I normally only drive 15k a year so that should work for me. As for the 7.3 I own one with my father and do like them. It is too bad they had to stop making the engine due to EPA regs. Since the 6.0 has now been out for 4 years I think the reliability issues are resolved.


----------

